
Show HN: Like Python's lru_cache, but for shell functions - adtac
https://github.com/adtac/shell-fn-cache
======
adtac
Author here. Not exactly an LRU cache (doesn't remove old elements from
memory), but I think it's useful anyway. Lemme know if you have any questions.

